# Help with sthil leaf blower



## Refouch (Sep 12, 2014)

I've just replaced the pull cord on my sthil leafblower BR304 but can't get it to reset past about 6 inches. HELP


----------



## ronnyb (Sep 12, 2014)

You have to rewind the spring. Pull the starter cord all the way out and wind the spring opposite direction of the way it rotates when it is pulled to start the blower. Do about 6 rotations, then slowly let it rewind and feed the cord in.


----------

